
Many independent contractors aren’t thrilled about California’s employment law - ilamont
https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2019-09-22/skelton-ab5-employment-law-independent-contractors-gig-economy
======
Causality1
These sorts of arguments without statistics to back them up are useless. You
can always find a thousand people Law X screws and a thousand it saves to
generate anecdotes to support your personal position.

